# Hunting with single Tbg and 11mm steel?



## JackHerbert (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the slingshot forum so forgive me if this should have been posted in the bands & tubes forum.

I have been shooting slingshots for a while and I am able to hit a golf ball 8/10 times within my intended hunting distance but I am quite new to making my own bands and I am a little lost. 
My question is.... would single TheraBandGold with 11mm steel be sufficient for rabbits or should I double up the bands? 
I also intend on trying some gzk bands.
Thank You.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

TBG is plenty strong enough, it just depends on what size you are cutting your bands, if you cut your bands the right size a single band is all you'll need.

I've killed alot of rabbits in my life time and I can tell you that it doesn't take much to kill them. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

I am also interested in this. Does anyone have suggested band sizes for a short draw (31")? I was think of cutting some 25mm to 20mm tapers. Any thoughts?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

JackHerbert said:


> I also intend on trying some gzk bands.


In my opinion, for hunting GZK (and practically all rubber of Chinese brands) is more preferable than TheraBandGold. The point is that TheraBandGold is still a fitness tape, and has a wide variation in thickness from batch to batch, from 0.53 to 0.78 mm. The Chinese tapes, while sad to know it, are of better quality. I haven't bought TheraBand for a long time now.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Prospective hunters are encouraged to check out this thread. 








Effective Hunting Setups


He was probably the most stupid squirrel in all of creation! I was doing the Alaskan squirrel population a favor by removing him from the gene pool. ;)




www.slingshotforum.com




Many members have had success with single TBG - including with 25-20 tapers and 11mm (7/16-inch) steel ammo.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Prospective hunters are encouraged to check out this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I used when I was shooting short draw.

The OP stated that he wanted to hunt rabbits the setup that you mentioned is quite adequate for hunting rabbits.

Rabbits are very funny little creatures, I've shot a lot of rabbits with a shot gun and many times when I looked them over after shooting them the only place they were him was one pellet on the nose. I think alot of times they die from shock. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I Love Simple Shot bands...but I know from a friend that getting SS bands from the US can be pricey. I use GZK .62 yellow and know it is some very good latex. I use SS black.6 for hunting with a 30x15 taper and it is so fast with 11mm steel. the GZK .62 is a little lighter in the draw weight so maybe .7 GZK would be better. I can say from experience that .62 and .5 GZK bands are of the highest quality. Never shot TBG but have heard many shooters say the consistency and quality are not what they use to be.

I have killed rabbits and they do die so much easier than a squirrels. 

Vince


----------



## JackHerbert (Nov 5, 2021)

Hoss said:


> TBG is plenty strong enough, it just depends on what size you are cutting your bands, if you cut your bands the right size a single band is all you'll need.
> 
> I've killed alot of rabbits in my life time and I can tell you that it doesn't take much to kill them.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


I have taken a few rabbits before with a boomerang and I can confirm that it doesn't take much if you hit them on the noggin, I can imagine a slingshot would be way more effective.
I think I will cut them 25mm - 20mm, Should I cut them for semi or full butterfly to increase my chances?


----------



## Ger2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

Brewmaster said:


> I am also interested in this. Does anyone have suggested band sizes for a short draw (31")? I was think of cutting some 25mm to 20mm tapers. Any thoughts?



how did you get on with this? id probably use double 20/15s


----------

